# Router Bit Extended Information



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

While I know we have a most excellent glossary on our forum, I am seeking something a little more extended if it even exisits.

Being more of a visual type, I was wondering if there is a good source anywhere that would have the bit name, bit picture and cut profile picture of the most popular and various router bits. Description of use would be a plus. I am trying to find a chart or something similar that I could keep handy and close by my router bit storage for reference.

Got any good links to something like this Bj? 

I have accumlated a good many bits over time and now I'm not sure of the profile some of them cut and even their name. 

And here I thought I was anal about being organized  

I wish something like this could be added to our glossary.... it would kick!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, does the phrase "Free catalog" do anything for you? You can download and print out a Whiteside catalog or order one from MLCS, Eagle, etc.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Mike.....

Sometimes that which is most obvious is most overlooked.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

I'm going to PM Charles M. and ask him if they have one or TWO that he would give/ send US.

I would like one also, I'm sure they must have something they give out to the dealers to hang on the wall so customers can point and say, I want that one 3rd one on bottom, right side . 

Will let you know if he gets back to me . 

If I don't get some feed back from him ,I will email a buddy that sell WhiteSide bits on the Net he may have one also or something.

Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Bj.....

I like the sounds of that for sure. Thanks for keeping me in mind.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

This is why I keep the packaging in which my bits arrive in and the catalog.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike said:


> Bob, does the phrase "Free catalog" do anything for you? You can download and print out a Whiteside catalog or order one from MLCS, Eagle, etc.


I wouldn't waste the ink/paper to print a catalog like that...

I would copy/paste to build another document with the pics, etc. I wanted & THEN print the document (of just what I want).


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Bob N said:


> Description of use would be a plus. I am trying to find a chart or something similar that I could keep handy and close by my router bit storage for reference.


Bob, MLCS has a FREE routing instruction manual you can download in PDF form that explains the use of each of the bits they sell along with pictures of the bits and their cut profiles. Check it out. May be what you are looking for.

www.mlcswoodworking.com


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Bj , Bob et al,

Just email or PM me and I will be happy to send a catalog. You can also download a (slightly dated) copy of the catalog here.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Charles,

Thanks so much.... I sent you an email and bookmarked your link. This is exactly the type of infomation I need.




Charles M said:


> Bj , Bob et al,
> 
> Just email or PM me and I will be happy to send a catalog. You can also download a (slightly dated) copy of the catalog here.


----------



## lrr (Nov 27, 2006)

Charles M said:


> Bj , Bob et al,
> 
> Just email or PM me and I will be happy to send a catalog. You can also download a (slightly dated) copy of the catalog here.


Charles,

Wow, those two PDFs are very nice. I may print them, and wallpaper my shop ...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I beat you to it Lee :sold:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Charles M said:


> Bj , Bob et al,
> 
> Just email or PM me and I will be happy to send a catalog. You can also download a (slightly dated) copy of the catalog here.


Charles,

I haven't received a catalog yet and would still be very interested in getting one if possible.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Here's a tip 
I ask Alan Campbell of Woodworkersworld.net for a catalog and I got it in 3 days in the mail, free ! !

It's a WhiteSide bit catalog ,it's great and shows all the bits (with pictures and a price list cat. plus more) 

You can call Alan at 1-800-266-0699 or drop him a email at [email protected]
-------------
Whiteside Router Bits: 
An American made Carbide Router Bits

http://woodworkersworld.net/
http://woodworkersworld.net/router_bits.shtml

One of the many items he has on hand
BRASS SET UP GAUGE BLOCKS 
http://woodworkersworld.net/router_bits_bit_accessories.shtml

Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks so much BJ, I'll give Alan a shout and see if he can help.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Bob,

Sorry the catalog did not arrive. I'll send another out for you.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks Charles, The PO must have failed us, but that is not unusual


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

*Thank You Charles M*



Charles M said:


> Bob,
> 
> Sorry the catalog did not arrive. I'll send another out for you.


Charles,

I received your catalog today and cannot thank you enough. It is exactly the info I was looking for. Now I have a new problem.... I have already started a "want" list of new bits to add to my shop :sold: 

Thanks again Charles.....


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Bob N said:


> Charles,
> 
> I received your catalog today and cannot thank you enough. It is exactly the info I was looking for. Now I have a new problem.... I have already started a "want" list of new bits to add to my shop :sold:
> 
> Thanks again Charles.....


Bob,

I'm happy to hear you received the catalog. I got it out just before the postage rate increase, too!


----------

